# Specialized recalls 12,000 bicycles.



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

It seems that the forks break on their Globe brand bikes.


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

MikeBiker said:


> It seems that the forks break on their Globe brand bikes.


From the article: "The forks were manufactured in China by Kinesis and are primarily found on Specialized's Globe bike model, *but riders should double-check their forks just to make sure.*"

Srsly?! And just what are riders supposed to be checking for?


----------



## mapeiboy (Oct 31, 2007)

Check the fork just to make sure . Specialized is saying you can not sue us if something happen to the fork and you did not check it before the ride .


----------



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

Like check it with a 500 lb brick drop?


----------



## lot8con8 (May 17, 2006)

_A bicycle fork is used to hold the front wheel and allows the rider to steer the bicycle_

Whew, so glad they clarified that.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm just gonna smash my fork myself and get a new one.


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

"Hey, the check engine light is on"
"Go check it"
"THE ENGINE'S STILL HERE"
"OKAY, LET'S GO"
"Glad we checked"
"Me Too"
^That is almost verbatim, the conversation a buddy and I had toward the end of a 2,000 mile (4,000 round trip) drive. And, makes about as much sense as "Check the fork."


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

I agree, not sure what "check the fork" means. Does it mean check for signs of damage, because I am not sure I would be able to detect a fork that may or may not be ready for failure. If they mean check to see if it is a fork that is in the recall... well they didn't say any more specifics than the models the forks were sold on so not sure what I am checking for. I am certain I do not have a Globe fork from 2007 on my bike... is that what they want me to check?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

When in doubt, go to the source:
http://www.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/pdf/Globe-Kinesis Fork Recall Poster CANADA.pdf

The article you're all 'questioning' was authored by a writer at CNN (Todd Sperry), not Specialized.

That aside, it's perfectly reasonable advice to tell owners to periodically check their forks (along with frames/ brake operation/ rims/ tires, etc.) for signs of problems or damage. IMO, it should be something a cyclist would do _without_ being told.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> When in doubt, go to the source:
> http://www.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/pdf/Globe-Kinesis Fork Recall Poster CANADA.pdf
> 
> The article you're all 'questioning' was authored by a writer at CNN (Todd Sperry), not Specialized.
> ...


The issue is the fork/steerer tube can crack. Not that it came with a crack.
It's not at all reasonable to tell someone to check for things that can happen in the future.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Jay Strongbow said:


> The issue is the fork/steerer tube can crack. Not that it came with a crack.
> *It's not at all reasonable to tell someone to check for things that can happen in the future*.


As I stated previously, Spec didn't author the article, a writer at CNN did. He can write whatever he likes.

It's a given that if someone owns one of the recalled models, they should bring the bike to their LBS for a fork replacement. IMO 'checking' is unnecessary. 

That aside, in response to some posters seeming quandary over the 'check your fork' comment, my point was that it's not unreasonable to advise a cyclist to periodically check it (along with the frame and other components) for signs of problems or damage.


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

I understand you should check your fork for damage. You should regularly check your entire bike for wear and damage for safety. I poorly worded my post, I should have have stated check for damage as much as check for a latent defect. I have no idea in looking at my fork if it is defective or not. If I see cracking, warps, fatigue, or paint stress lines I would be sure to have it checked out. I also know that Specialized did not write the article, but that does not make it any less poorly addressed.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

gte105u said:


> I understand you should check your fork for damage. *You should regularly check your entire bike for wear and damage for safety.* I poorly worded my post, I should have have stated check for damage as much as check for a latent defect. I have no idea in looking at my fork if it is defective or not. If I see cracking, warps, fatigue, or paint stress lines I would be sure to have it checked out. *I also know that Specialized did not write the article, but that does not make it any less poorly addressed*.


FWIW, I wasn't directing my comments to you _alone_. That aside, the 1st bold statement is exactly my point. Everyone should be checking their bikes periodically for signs of problems.

IME fork cracks would likely start at or near where the steerer tube meets the crown. Unusual flex/ poor handling would be the more common symptoms, but that would depend on where specifically the defect was. 

If by the 2nd bold statement you're implying that the author fell short, then I suggest contacting CNN and/ or the author sharing those thoughts. But IMO like many writers, he's dumbing down the content to suite the anticipated audience.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

just go buy a Trek


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

andulong said:


> just go buy a Trek


Trek Bikes | Support | Safety & Recalls

I can't think of a manufacturer that's escaped the dreaded recalls. Mostly forks.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

(it was just a joke) trying to lighten the mood ( i've never owned a trek)


----------



## headregula (Sep 28, 2012)

*hello all*

hi all 
headregulator ru/]


----------



## tnvol123 (Sep 11, 2012)

I bought a Globe for my son a while back. After reading this I called the LBS I bought it from and they said to bring it in so they could check it out. If it does have the defective forks, they will replace them at no charge with no cost to me. Not too shabby.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

I bought one of those Globes awhile back to use as a "fishing cruiser" to access fishing spots inaccessible to motor vehicles. They're really not a very well made bike.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

tnvol123 said:


> I bought a Globe for my son a while back. After reading this I called the LBS I bought it from and they said to bring it in so they could check it out. If it does have the defective forks, they will replace them at no charge with no cost to me. Not too shabby.


Dude, that's how recalls work.


----------



## Matt1986 (Mar 19, 2010)

Don4 said:


> From the article: "The forks were manufactured in China by Kinesis and are primarily found on Specialized's Globe bike model, *but riders should double-check their forks just to make sure.*"
> 
> Srsly?! And just what are riders supposed to be checking for?


Man, you all totally misread that sentence. It's saying to check that your fork is not a Kinesis fork, regardless of whether your bike is a Globe model or not.


----------



## Peter_Klim (Oct 7, 2007)

lot8con8 said:


> _A bicycle fork is used to hold the front wheel and allows the rider to steer the bicycle_
> 
> Whew, so glad they clarified that.


I checked my fork.

And they were right! It DOES hold the front wheel and allows me, the rider, to steer the bicycle. I always wondered what it did. So no recall for me


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Matt1986 said:


> Man, you all totally misread that sentence. It's saying to check that your fork is not a Kinesis fork, regardless of whether your bike is a Globe model or not.


It's all clear now. If you don't see the word "Kinesis" or the Kinesis logo on your fork, you're safe.


----------

